# Which case mounting holes are for this case



## Devil1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello again...
I wonder which case size is this?









Thank you, very,very much!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2018)

It looks like it is Micro-ATX.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2018)

Agreed with newtekie, I recall there were motherboards not as wide as the typical M-ATX, but still classified as such.


----------



## TheRagnarok (Sep 11, 2018)

That looks like an Antec case that I used many years ago, airflow sucked so I modded some fans onto the side panels.
And it was M-ATX.

https://www.ncix.com/detail/antec-nsk1380-matx-cube-case-16-42247.htm

Think this is it.


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Soo thats yes for H81M-DGS R2.0?


----------



## coonbro (Sep 11, 2018)

if its not a proprietary pc case like for / from dell    for there boards or a btx  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTX_(form_factor)


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2018)

M-ATX   four expansion slots  and Crap Airflow    Dremel time.

edit having just spotted the AT power input   M-ATX or M-AT


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Does this give you better idea?
(Note TOP LEFT




(Note TOP LEFT)


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2018)

No model number on case you can google ?


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

No, but Im going to ask for more detailed.





There it is... He said he has no clue what was in it... Since he is not soo techy.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 12, 2018)

seems this is it and specs for it listed   [up to M-axt  ]

https://www.pugetsystems.com/parts/Case/Antec-Aria-MicroATX-Cube-2868

160 user reviews  for the most part good
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129146

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...ntec+Aria+Micro+ATX+Case+300W?productId=14945


funny no link to it from antec ? webpage can not be found


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Devil1950 said:


> No, but Im going to ask for more detailed.
> 
> View attachment 106668
> 
> There it is... He said he has no clue what was in it... Since he is not soo techy.



Physically see if a board will fit.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 12, 2018)

lay out the hole placements from the ATX specs you show above on a cardboard  template   if you don't have a motherboard to try, but looks like the links I gave above shows the spec's yopu needed  

''UP to M-atx  ''    now what fits in the ''UP TO '' ????


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 13, 2018)

If you are thinking of buying that case be wary of the PSU, it looks like a sff unit that may be proprietary and installed remotely inside.


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

Phsyically, hard, its 400km away from me, But the thing that the middle bottom has 2 and that indicates for micro atx.
Im going to buy it and pray that it fits, cause im sick of my case.
And probably mod it to fit antec H2o 1250.

Im just gonna fit the diy way with watercooling aio.
Thanks everyone for help.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 13, 2018)

if you list what cases your interested in and go look up there specs  they shpuld have supported form factors plainly listed 

Motherboard Compatibility   ... ATX, uATX, mITX, (E-ATX* - up to 285mm wide)  like with that pretty much one case fits most all boards   , so its pretty flexible on any board up grade  you may want to do

like on the cheap and new

Motherboard Compatibility  ...  Micro ATX / ATX / Mini ITX / E-ATX

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...853064&cm_re=eATX_case-_-11-853-064-_-Product


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 13, 2018)

https://techreport.com/review/6700/antec-aria-enclosure


----------



## coonbro (Sep 13, 2018)

looking at that arir cube sff case you would be hard pressed to fit anything more the then  mo-board in it   

also looks to need a proprietary PSU as well and that can really suck if so

https://www.bjorn3d.com/2004/06/antec-aria-matx-cube-case-review/


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

coonbro said:


> looking at that arir cube sff case you would be hard pressed to fit anything more the then  mo-board in it
> 
> also looks to need a proprietary PSU as well and that can really suck if so
> 
> https://www.bjorn3d.com/2004/06/antec-aria-matx-cube-case-review/


Horry shiet...
But I have SFF 300W psu.

I think I know what I want to do with this case and how, thanks everyone.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 13, 2018)

if you can make it fit     why I said it looks to be a proprietary  PSU  .

https://hardforum.com/threads/antec-aria-psu-replacements.929928/

few more asking on that

but if your handy with a hammer and hacksaw   I guess anything can be modded in place its not like you got the room as if it was a mid/ full tower case  to play around with either.

its you project and only you got the plan on what you want and end up with


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 13, 2018)

The power supply in the Antec Aria case is _very_ proprietary:


----------



## coonbro (Sep 13, 2018)

GOOD PIC  of it


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 13, 2018)

coonbro said:


> GOOD PIC  of it


It found it in the TechReport review that neatfeatguy posted in #17.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 13, 2018)

if me I would just get a sheet of alum or steel plate / sheet metal   and build a wall hanger    cut the sheet for the board ,psu ,drives, radiator/ fan , ect...    drill it out and mount all I wanted to it and hang it like a picture  then let the big dog eat


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## coonbro (Sep 14, 2018)

Devil1950 said:


> Hahahahahaha




nothing funny lots do i and you make it all fit nice and neat / custom.  my buddy has 3 wall hangers   no bigger then a mid tower case in size    with out the top bottom or sides   . works real well  

quick example


http://imgur.com/OGr1MvQ


----------

